# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-707

## R6BK

.         ,     FT-707

----------


## Henriks.V

DL8NAT  :Embarassed:  (  FT-707   )

----------


## UU7JD

-     ,      18 !   ...

----------

104

----------


## R6BK

> E-mail  " " -  ,   ...



,   .

----------


## R6BK

> 


     .    .

----------

UU7JD

----------


## UU7JD

> ,   !!!!!!


    ,         !!! 
       - -  ,   ,      Eagle? ,   -  ,  - ,      PIC-?

----------


## R6BK

DDS      .

----------

